# This is Dexter



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

I've been looking at posts of all your lovely Cockapoo's for the past three or four weeks, so now we have ours home, I thought I'd upload some pictures! Hopefully they'll work  The second image is him after a bath, hence the wet dog look!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh he’s a lovely colour; enjoy your journey with him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey's mom (Dec 28, 2017)

He’s adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww lovely pup


----------



## Lilly_Kelley (Jun 17, 2018)

Too much cuteness. My Lilly has a white mark on her front it’s like her little trademark


----------



## Leslie Dawson (Feb 14, 2018)

He's handsome, I'm trying to post pictures of Otto any advice on how to upload from computer, it doesn't seem to like it when I select image


----------



## Maximoo0617 (Dec 21, 2017)

Gorgeous colours and look at that face aren’t they adorable ❤


----------

